# Wonderful new recording of Scarlatti sonatas performed by Claire Huangci



## herblison (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently acquired a new recording of Scarlatti sonatas performed by Claire Huangci, a young U.S. born pianist. It is wonderful. I hope she does more in this vein.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

herblison said:


> I recently acquired a new recording of Scarlatti sonatas performed by Claire Huangci, a young U.S. born pianist. It is wonderful. I hope she does more in this vein.


Here playing is making me nervous, long way to go


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I was intrigued by the number of good reviews for this album, and because D. Scarlatti is a favorite. Unfortunately, I didn't come away with much more than showy technique applied to a bright sounding instrument. Not a pleasing combination.

I noted that a few reviewers chose to compare Huangci's sonatas with those of more prominent pianists. Pletnev was one. Occasionally she was preferred, but the resounding theme was that she could hang with them all.

I found none of this in my taste test. One example being K.450, which pitted Huangci against Pogorelich and Weissenberg. Two heavyweights, who also dared to be different.

A double album of Scarlatti? For her second commercial recording, too much was bitten off. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------

